# color opinion needed!



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

I need ur guys opinions....i've gotta 98 200sx and its a silver-champagne color (i think its called platinum silver, but im not sure). n-e ways, the other day i noticed a big huge ding in my drivers door, (someone must've banged my door hard with theirs, grrrrr!!!!) and it took off a huge chunk of my paint. It bothers me!!! And so while i contemplated getting it fixed, I thought, maybe I should just get my whole car repainted....I'm really liking a gunmetal-charcoalish color. But I know that's a big change. Then my bf's like,"Well if youre gonna repaint the car, u mite as well get a body kit." So now I'm considering that too. But n-e way, my sister and bf like the silver-champagne color I have rite now, but i kinda like the gunmetal color. Since my car is a 98, it has that black line in the back, which I'm not too fond of, but i think it'll blend in well with a gunmetal color. What do u think? Silver or gunmetal?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

gunmetal... my aunt has it and it's seriously cool... and black trim does blend in well with it...

but then i could be biased, my car is black.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

stick with what ya got...coz u gotta paint the engine bay,jambs, and the trunk the same color and that would be alot of $$

Ben


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *stick with what ya got...coz u gotta paint the engine bay,jambs, and the trunk the same color and that would be alot of $$
> 
> Ben *



i like that idea......


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I was considering the same thing for my Sentra since I am not too fond of the Platinum Gold color myself.Unfortunately, the amount of work involved is too much for me to do to a beater car.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Stay platinum, I think that color's awesome as it is.


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

thanx for all your opinions! I'm still stuck! I don't mind the silver color. I like it actually.....but I like the gunmetal color too! It sux to be undecisive! hee hee. Yah, I know if I change the color, it will cost lotsa $$$. But if i end up getting a body kit, I'll hafta get that painted too (which is kinda a lotta $$$ anyway). How much u think that'd cost? I wonder if I hafta get the paint on the kit "blended" to the rest of the car. Cuz that platinum silver color is the HARDEST color to match! The body shop says the color never matches up unless they "blend" it to the rest of the car. Man, my car is lucky I love it. <wink>


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, my car is a variety of shades of paltinum gold due to some previous repairs.I am considering a stock color repaint, but even with me doing 100% of the work , It still isn't cheap.It will cost me $350 with Deltron base and Omni high gloss clear and a rented paint booth.


----------

